# Favorite Cover Songs?



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

Simple question? What are your's?

"Hurt" - Johnny Cash, original by Nine Inch Nails [Video]

"Hallelujah" - Jeff Buckley, original by Leonard Cohen [Video]

"Somewhere Over The Rainbow/What A Wonderful World" - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, original by Judy Garland/Louis Armstrong [Video]


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 3, 2009)

cat power's cover of i found a reason is marvelous. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmMpkOZtdb8

television also covered (i can't get no) satisfaction at live shows. i liked it a lot.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 3, 2009)

Atreyu's cover of You Give Love a Bad Name is awesome on a stick. I also like Children of Bodom's cover of She is Beautiful, originally by Andrew WK. And pretty much every cello-y rendition of every song by Apocalyptica, ever.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Jennifer Saunder's version of Holding out for a hero is quite good. Err... can't think of any others.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwlmHPq_Ge0 ?

*shrug* .. I don't listen to very many covers. xD


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 4, 2009)

Echoing the Buckley sentiment.

Anathema's covers are awesome (particularly the one of Better Off Dead).

There's a lot more but I can't think of them right now (Sonata Arctica's version of Fade to Black and Mostly Autumn's version of Fairytale of New York)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 4, 2009)

Flight of Icarus on the all-star tribute for Maiden was good. Credit to Ripper Owens on that one.

Oh, and Battery by Machine Head, once you get over the growling.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 4, 2009)

It's not really growling. It's more of a hardcore punk vocal style.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 4, 2009)

All The Way From Memphis by Brian May, original by Mott The Hoople
the cover is probably my favouritest song ever...

oh oh and You Really Got Me by Van Halen, original by The Kinks


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 4, 2009)

I am going to have to go with Cobra Starship's cover of I Kissed A Girl.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 4, 2009)

they kissed a girl and they liked it


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 4, 2009)

actually:



> I kissed a boy and they liked it
> Got all the honeys in the club excited
> I kissed a boy just to start shit


it's great because it captures the spirit of the original down to the letter


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 4, 2009)

oh man that is awesome


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 4, 2009)

Treechu said:


> "Hurt" - Johnny Cash, original by Nine Inch Nails [Video]


Seconding this. 

Also both Marilyn Manson's and Johnny Cash's covers of Depeche Mode's Personal Jesus. Alien Ant Farm's Smooth Criminal, Fall Out Boy's Beat It, My Chemical Romance's Astro Zombies, Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams, Muse's Feeling Good and also seconding Cobra Starship.

EDIT: I just saw MCR's Desolation Row which I'm also liking.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 4, 2009)

Elane's cover of Moonlight Shadow.

Oh, and Emilie Autumn's Bohemian Rhapsody...


----------



## Zuu (Feb 5, 2009)

_The Black Dahlia Murder_'s "Paint It Black", _Graveworm_'s "Losing My Religion", and ... well I guess that's it. It's humorous to hear death metal bands cover Maiden, though. They do so often and it's so weird to hear grunting with Maiden.

Links:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=y_zpL2Mvczg  TBDM's Paint It Black

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bZxLz_x6YMM Graveworm's Losing My Religion

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MakJWP0VxgU death metal band covering The Trooper (it's sad; I like Vital Remains and this cover is kind of awful)


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 6, 2009)

I really get annoyed with all the millions and billions of covers of Hallelujah. Leonard Cohen's version was just fine, thank you, and we all know by now that it's a sweet song and _anybody _can sing it. 
(it was the Christmas no.1 and no.2 over here and played on the radio constantly, so now have issues with it. I still have Cohen's version and a cover by k.d. lang on my MP3, though).

And if one more person covers Seal's Kiss From a Rose I'm going to hurt something. He sings it so, so beautifully, it sounds like blasphemy to hear anyone else sing it.

I don't think you can call Cobra Starship's "I Kissed a Boy" a cover version, really. It's a different song, after all. And I still hate it.

I used to really like Utada Hikaru's version of Boulevard of Broken Dreams for some reason. I haven't listened to it in ages, though. 

And while it's not better than the original, I absolutely adore The Flaming Lips' version of Bohemian Rhapsody. Mostly because they performed it with a bunch of people dressed as Santas and aliens.

...and I can't think of any more. I've seen a few shows at the West End and I've liked the British cast more than the cast on the Broadway CD (Avenue Q, Starlight Express, Les Miserables), but I don't know if that counts. And most of the bands I like only perform their own stuff, so yeah.


----------



## Treechu (Feb 6, 2009)

Buckley's version is just so pure though, and yes I know there are a lot of covers. Cohen's version just doesn't have that essence Buckley's has. His voice just doesn't compensate the lyrics.

Just my thoughts though. xD;


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 6, 2009)

> I don't think you can call Cobra Starship's "I Kissed a Boy" a cover version, really. It's a different song, after all. And I still hate it.


Of course it's a cover. Just because you change the lyrics doesn't make it not a cover! :( And I can see hating it because of the tune, but come on, you have to love what they did with the lyrics.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 6, 2009)

As a general rule, Cobra Starship is not funny no matter how hard they try to be.

Damn if they're not catchy, though.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 6, 2009)

> As a general rule, Cobra Starship is not funny no matter how hard they try to be.


I'm not sure funny is precisely what they were trying to be.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 7, 2009)

Screaming for Vengeance - Iced Earth (originally by Judas Priest) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3xF-kQlsVQ

Ring them Bells - Heart featuring Layne Staley (originally by Bob Dylan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k94gC9_Y5vY


----------



## Dinru (Feb 7, 2009)

Mandy Moore's cover of Umbrella [link], and Utada Hikaru's version of Boulevard of Broken Dreams [link]. There's more, I think, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 8, 2009)

The Trooper. Performed by 2/3 of Motorhead(Lemmy/Phil), Chris Slade, Chuck Wright and Rocky George.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 8, 2009)

coheed and cambria's cover is better


----------



## Meririn (Feb 18, 2009)

Machinae Supremacy's cover of Gimme More by Britney Spears. It's basically these metal dudes rocking out to a Britney Spears song, which is entirely awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, Machinae covered that song?

That's gayer than I expected of them.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ec8glMMwYo
Cover of "Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" in a Digimon AMV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9n3XtgzYjs
Great cover of SA2's main theme.


----------



## Fredie (Feb 21, 2009)

Treechu said:


> "Hurt" - Johnny Cash, original by Nine Inch Nails [Video]


This.
And José Gonzalez's cover of The Knife's - Heartbeats. [Videos]


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 21, 2009)

The Unforgiven.

:)


----------



## Minish (Feb 23, 2009)

Holding Out For A Hero by Frou Frou~ :D


----------



## Oreku (Feb 23, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I am going to have to go with Cobra Starship's cover of I Kissed A Girl.


OMFG! You listen to Cobra too?

I love their cover of Hollaback Girl.

Also, Gym Class Heroes did a sick cover of Lamb of God at Warped Tour this year. That rapper can scream ya'll.


----------



## see ya (Feb 23, 2009)

Treechu said:


> "Hurt" - Johnny Cash, original by Nine Inch Nails [Video]


Thirding this. 

Also, I'm by NO means a Disturbed fan, but I do admit their cover of "Land of Confusion" (originally by Genesis) was superior to the original. Sorry, Phil Collins, but you're a bit too wimpy-sounding to be singing a song about an uprising...

On a lighter note, Sarah McLachlan's version of "Rainbow Connection" is like the most heart-melting song ever.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 24, 2009)

Rammstein's cover of Stripped, original by Depeche Mode.

I really don't listen to many covers at all.


----------



## Minish (Feb 28, 2009)

I found a link of Frou Frou (the voice of Imogen Heap)'s Holding Out For A Hero~ I don't know many cover songs, but out of the few I've heard, this is probably the best:

Here


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 28, 2009)

311 - What I Got, original by Sublime.

I really just can't think of the artists for the songs that were covered. That's all I can remember.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 1, 2009)

I always laugh when I hear this


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 2, 2009)

Megadeth's take on a classic.

Vocals are below par, but the speed is great.


----------

